# how many watts for a....



## heyman (Apr 4, 2005)

tank thats 20"long, 13"tall, 13" deep. 
plan to just make it with moss' and crypts, java fern species, im thinking 38watts might be enough. but im not sure most people that i know tell me otherwise


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I think that would be great for a low light/low tech tank with the plants that you listed. A 20 long tank has less depth for the light to penetrate, so you can go with less light.


----------



## heyman (Apr 4, 2005)

well yeah tank is only 13" tall. its roughly 15 gallons. yeah i might get 38watts. any other suggestions


----------



## heyman (Apr 4, 2005)

oops it was 28 watts now it sounds to little to grow anything lol.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You could still do the low light plants that you listed, providing that your talking about fluorescent lighting or power compacts (even better). Make sure that you have a plant bulb rated at between 5500k-10000k. I usually use a 6500k bulb in my tanks.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I've had a 10g up an running since February with Crypts, Anubias, Java Ferns and some Moss. The tank has only had 15w on it for most of that time and things have grown well, though slowly. I recently added another 15w strip to it and added some Marseila sp for a foreground and some Hedyotis sp. 'Rio' whcih both seem to be doing well. Hemianthus micranthemoides did well until I added the second light. Either not enough ferts or not enough Excel, not sure which so I removed it. 

It is definately a low light tank but a lot of plants can get by with lower light than is usually suggested. I think either the 28 or 38 w would work for your tank as long as you get good coverage from front to back.


----------

